# HolzLook ?



## AUToPSY (15. Oktober 2002)

hi peepz

lange her mein letzter post.
ich mag zwar einiges mit ps können, aber nen gescheiten holzlook bekomme ich nicht hin.

sprich, nen holzbalken zum beispiel der grobe risse drin hat und vermodert aussieht.
also nicht irgendwie so ein standard teil das ich dann mit ner holztextur fülle, sondern schon edel und n bissl ausgefallen.

hat jemand von euch sowas schonmal gemacht, oder weis da rat ?
wäre cool.

thanks in advance
AUToPSY


----------



## Neyman (15. Oktober 2002)

da könntest du mal einen aus der 3d-corner fragen. ich kenn' mich zwar auch mit maya aus, aber einen richtig realistischen holzbalken hinzubekommen... da müsste ich erstmal nach der richtigen textur schauen.

ich würde in ps wahrscheinlich mit der beleuchtung und dem alpha-channel etwas herumprobieren.
noch ein paar ebenen drüber, die das holz noch so richtig aussehen lassen und du wärest fertig.
aber wie du das holz so richtig realistisch hinbekommen solltst, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen...

good luck!


----------



## Neyman (15. Oktober 2002)

welche sorte holz willst du denn darstellen?

du könntest ja ein foto eines holzblocks/holzbalkens nehmen, den einwenig bearbeiten und dann drüberlegen.

heißt schließlich auch PHOTOshop


----------



## AUToPSY (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neyman _
> *welche sorte holz willst du denn darstellen?
> 
> du könntest ja ein foto eines holzblocks/holzbalkens nehmen, den einwenig bearbeiten und dann drüberlegen.
> ...



nunja, ich wollt schon irgendwie selbst was erstellen.

naja welche sorte ist jetzt schwer zu sagen.
ich will halt kein glattes holz wie z.b. parkett oder so, sondern irgendwie halt so ein teil wie ähhhh .. ich denke da zum beispiel an ein HOLZSCHILD von nem troll oder so hehe wie in fantasyGAMES, die sind doch recht gut gezeichnet.
sowas halt. es sollte halt alt aussehn und eben diese risse aufweisen.

mit 3d proggies kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.
bin nur PS freak.


----------



## cr0n1x (15. Oktober 2002)

Ja genau ich wollt auch mal nen pic machena aber mit ner eigenen holzsorte ich weis halt nicht wie man so was anfertig


----------



## Neyman (15. Oktober 2002)

> ich denke da zum beispiel an ein HOLZSCHILD von nem troll oder so hehe wie in fantasyGAMES



da muss ich ganz unwillkürlich erstmal an "simon the sorcerer 1" denken - falls das jemand kennen sollte 

in welchem format willst du es denn haben? soll ein teil einer photomontage werden, für die hp als button, pp.?


----------



## AUToPSY (20. Oktober 2002)

ähhhh es wird kein button, sondern ein logo.
der hintergrund ist eben dann das vermoderte holz in dem dann das logo eingebrannt ist.
wie gesagt, es ist alles kein problem bis auf das holz ... das macht mir wirklich zu schaffen.

weis denn keiner wie man ne gescheite holzgrafik hinbekommt ?
regards
AUToPSY


----------



## Mythos007 (20. Oktober 2002)

Meinst Du sowas in der Art ?


----------



## AUToPSY (20. Oktober 2002)

das ist schonmal nicht schlecht, aber das holz muss irgendwie besser rüberkommen.
ungefähr so wie das hier.






falls man das bild nicht sieht (liegt auf geocities), klickt einfach -----hier----- drauf .

mich interessiert aber wie gesagt nur das holz. die nieten und den ganzen schnickschnack interessieren nicht.
wie bekomme ich bloß dieses schei$$ holz so hin ??


----------



## Johnny (20. Oktober 2002)

Der Link scheint momentan nicht zu funktionieren, könntest du ihn nochmal woanders uppen?


----------



## 3DMaxler (20. Oktober 2002)

wie wäre es wenn du einfach ein muster nimmst für das holz?!


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

@cru$h0r

also bei mir geht der.
und das holzbild zeigt er mir auch an.
komisch das du's nicht siehst.
wenn du's aber nochmal versuchst mit dem link und er dir nix anzeigt, kopier den link dann nochmal rein und drück enter, dann gehts auf jeden fall. 
ist meistens so bei geocities.

@3DMaxler

nunja ... das kommt halt nicht gut rüber. das wäre ja auch zu easy.
habe erstens keine gescheite textur, die dem ähnlich wäre, und zweitens sieht das dann zu aufgesetzt aus.
deshalb frag ich mich grad durch, ob jemand ne gute idee, oder sowas schonmal in der art gezeichnet hat.


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

also meiner meinung nach schaut eine gute textur auch gut aus... aber wenn du das holz selber machen möchtest gibt es hier ein beispiel http://www.graphics4all.de/ps/tutorials/textures/pakett.php

so long


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

danke für die info, 3DMaxler, aber diese textur ist leider auch nicht das richtige.
das sind halt standartteile, mit denen ich nicht wirklich viel anfangen kann.
das zeug muss man schon irgendwie selbst machen.
ist schon traurig ... da mach ich total hochkomplexe grafiken, aber nen gescheiten holzlook bekomme ich nicht hin


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

ok... hast du eigentlich schonmal im internet gesucht?

naja ich bin mal ganz super toll net!  

http://www.graphics-world.com/cgi-bin/tutorial/frames.pl?id=856&title=Complete Wood Texture Page

such dich mal hier durch  http://www.graphics-world.com/tutorials/Photoshop/Textures/


so ... ;-] viel spaß


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AUToPSY _
> *ist schon traurig ... da mach ich total hochkomplexe grafiken,... *


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

klar habe ich nach texturen geschaut, aber die die ich gefunden habe, waren einfach nix für mich.
man bekommts mit texturen einfach nicht hin  

wie gesagt ... danke nochmal für deine posts und links :% 
aber ich brauch ein tut für nen coolen holzlook.

das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe an texturen, war einfach irgendwie zu fein und sauber.
ich dreh noch durch :{} :> :-[ :error:   :[


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *
> 
> *




:]



/edit

hast du mein post nicht gelesen?


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

@shiver
tztz das war klar.
kannst es dir auch nie verkneifen oder ?


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AUToPSY _
> *@shiver
> tztz das war klar.
> kannst es dir auch nie verkneifen oder ? *



nö! :hehe:


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

tatsächlich :-[


----------



## Kaprolactam (21. Oktober 2002)

_"...das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe an texturen, war einfach irgendwie zu fein und sauber."_

Das ist ja mal was neues. Daß man Probleme hat, was schmuddeliges sauberzukriegen ist ja normal. Aber umgekehrt? Abgesehen davon gibt es Holztexturen wirklich wie Sand am Meer, und da ist für jeden, sogar für dich, was passendes Dabei. Wenn du dann den passenden Look nicht hinkriegst, dann liegt das wohl an dir, nicht an den Texturen. Du könntest z.B. mal die Texturebene duplizieren und Beleuchtungseffekte auf die Kopie anwenden. Dann die beiden ebenen mit dem passenden Ebenenmodus zusammenklatschen und schon sieht die sache gaaanz anders aus. Oder Differenzwolken drüberschmeißen. Oder Rauschen. Oder oder oder. Probier einfach mal rum anstatt uns hier ein Ohr abzukauen...

/Kapro


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

seid lieb und autopsy reicht dir die quelle nicht?


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

du könntest aber auch den pinsel schwingen,
die formen für das holz mal grob vormalen, 
dann via ebenenmasken die texturen einpassen und das ganze mit dodge und burn verfeiern....

aber das könnte ja in arbeit ausarten


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

> Probier einfach mal rum anstatt uns hier ein Ohr abzukauen...
> 
> /Kapro



a) ich kau keinem irgendwo rum  
b) ich frage nach rat, da ich einige sachen probiert habe, die aber nicht so rüberkamen wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
c) muss sich das nicht jeder durchlesen wenn ers nicht will.
d) trtozdem danke für den einen sinnvollen satz den du in deinem post abgelassen hast. werds mal probieren.


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *du könntest aber auch den pinsel schwingen,
> die formen für das holz mal grob vormalen,
> dann via ebenenmasken die texturen einpassen und das ganze mit dodge und burn verfeiern....
> ...



gibts nicht was, wo ich nur ein knopp drücken muss, und die grafik steht ? :>


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2002)

neee.. aber es gibt den "edit"-knopf.....


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

tatsächlich, den werde ich jetzt für meine holzgrafik nehmen


----------



## Christoph (21. Oktober 2002)

> mit 3d proggies kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.
> bin nur PS freak.


 



> da mach ich total hochkomplexe grafiken, aber nen gescheiten holzlook bekomme ich nicht hin


 


irgendwas passt da nicht


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

du sprichst sicherlich meine rechtschreibung an oder ?
was anderes kann ich mir nicht 4stellen.
hat noch jemand tipps zu meinem holzlook ?


----------



## Christoph (21. Oktober 2002)

> du sprichst sicherlich meine rechtschreibung an oder ?
> was anderes kann ich mir nicht 4stellen.


      
nein, tut mir leid, ist auch egal
*ambodenliegundlach*


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

das mit der gross und klein schreibung ist doch absichtlich von mir.


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

sonst habt ihr keine probleme?


----------



## AUToPSY (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> *sonst habt ihr keine probleme?  *



doch eins, aber das kennst du ja schon


----------



## Johnny (21. Oktober 2002)

Das wird hier langsam zum Off-Topic


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

Sooo um jetzt mal hier ein Schlußstrich zu machen

4x Holztextur-Tutorials 


so gibt mirn kuss und seid alle lieb!


----------



## AUToPSY (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> *Sooo um jetzt mal hier ein Schlußstrich zu machen
> 
> 4x Holztextur-Tutorials
> ...



thanks
ähhhh und das mit dem kuss verkneife ich mir jetzt mal :>


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

...und keins der Ergebnisse dieser vier Tuts sieht auch nur annähernd echt aus.


----------



## AUToPSY (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *...und keins der Ergebnisse dieser vier Tuts sieht auch nur annähernd echt aus. *



tja ... das sagte ich ja schonmal, aber was solls, dann kanns halt keiner und ich nehme metall anstatt holz


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Abgesehen davon gibt es Holztexturen wirklich wie Sand am Meer, und da ist für jeden, sogar für dich, was passendes Dabei.
> /Kapro *



wie gesagt... 

Eine Google-Suche hat u.a. dieses zutage gefördert:

http://www.atpm.com/8.04/travels/images/Wood.jpg
http://www.olegvolk.net/olegv/newsite/texturelibrary/crackedwood.jpg
http://www.o3games.com/morek/download/textures/NewTextures/Weathered_wood2.jpg
http://www.o3games.com/morek/download/textures/NewTextures/brown_planks.jpg
http://www.o3games.com/morek/download/textures/NewTextures/Wood_deal_3.jpg
http://www.o3games.com/morek/download/textures/NewTextures/Weathered_painted_planks1.jpg


----------



## Holzkopf (22. Oktober 2002)

*Holzlook*

Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig:

http://www.webmastermind.de/php/phn...e=Web_Links&file=index&l_op=search&query=holz


----------



## AUToPSY (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *
> 
> wie gesagt...
> ...



OK .. RESPEKT !!!!!!!!!!!!
das sind hammerteile die ich gut gebrauchen kann.
und genau sowas habe ich gesucht.
mein dank wird dir ewig hinterher schleichen


----------



## MKdivine (23. Juli 2004)

thx für die texturen konnte ich auch gebrauchen  =)


----------



## King Euro (23. Juli 2004)

Ein weiterer Beitrag zu:
Wie behalte ich alte Threads am Leben!


----------

